
o++oPS (OttoProgrammingScript) Programming Language - cyrc
http://ottops.de/EN/index_en.htm
======
cyrc
o++oPS (ottoProgrammingScript) essentially is a linear query language, but it
also allows a wide range of computations.

It uses repeating groups (hierarchies) and has several powerful but easy to
use operations for selection, restructuring, computation and joining tables
and documents.

[https://youtu.be/XI-J_KyqgFg](https://youtu.be/XI-J_KyqgFg)

